# Okemo 2/20/16



## dlague (Feb 21, 2016)

Okemo

We had skipped out on skiing last weekend which I find to be a mistake because I find my legs lose ski memory really fast. *So to get our legs back into skiing before arriving in Colorado we decided to ski Okemo. *There was a bout and inch or two of new snow at Okemo when we arrived around 9:30. *The temp was already at 35 degrees and the high going to 45.*

Our first runs were aimed at getting to Jackson Gore, but going via North Star was not happening. *Rather we skied from the Black Ridge and Green Ridge chairs over to Jackson Gore. *Every time we go to Okemo, we never learn - the lines at JG are always long. There are a couple of bump runs on that side but we passed since we waited forever to get out of JG. *Then there is the way out of JG where you have to go through a two way bridge then down Mountain Road which was loaded with beginners snow plowing all over the place. *We bailed at the first opportunity and ended at the base of the Solitude chair where we lapped that lift a couple times. *

On our last run down, hunger set in and we headed into the lodge at that lift. *Well there really is not a bar option there. *More like a cafe and what looked like a fine dinning restaurant. *There is a small bar there but that's it. *We had a beverage before heading back to the main lodge.

The next run down Express lane>rt 103>Upper Arrow and we arrived at Sels choice. *Something I have never seen before a warning of moguls ahead which made me laugh. *Heading down that trail the bumps we also laughable. My family was getting sick of lift rides. *We did finally eat at the *Okemo Main Lodge.

I was getting tired of not skiing much and I promised that we will stick to an area and make some runs. *Once again avoiding the North Star lift we took Sachem and Glades Peak lifts and we finally lapped the South Face lift skiing on Stump Jumper, Punch Line and *Wild Thing. * Before heading back on Rim Rock to lap Sachem for a couple final runs on Lower World Cup.

Overall it was a strange day. *Conditions in the morning were packed powder that had a glassy surface that was slippery and while it carved well on flats it skied funny. *By noon it softened to spring like conditions where slopes with more grade skied well enough but dips and flats stalled. *We have never skied Okemo on a Saturday and now I know why. *The lifts with bubble chairs had lift lines that we crazy and the longest we have experienced this season. *One th ink I found odd was the lack of skiers on black trails which is fine my me. *Their black trails are like blue trails at other larger ski areas IMO. *My wife kept mentioning that on each run. *The warning sign for moguls was also kind of funny.

It was an ok day but I think we are done with Okemo for a while.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2016)

Sel's on Sunday had some of the sweetest looking zipper lines I've seen this season. 

Laughable?  If you say so...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> but I think we are done with Okemo for a while.



I think I said that about 3 times myself before I made it stick.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2016)

For a "bump warning" sign those are pretty tiny looking moguls. Makes it easy to run the zip when the bumps are a foot high and it's a 45 degree day


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2016)

What's with all the * ?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> What's with all the * ?



You never learned how to make sentences?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> For a "bump warning" sign those are pretty tiny looking moguls. Makes it easy to run the zip when the bumps are a foot high and it's a 45 degree day



Maybe you need to show me how it's done?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 22, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Maybe you need to show me how it's done?



Good to see you finally reaching out for help, Sammy.  This really has a lot of promise.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 22, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Good to see you finally reaching out for help, Sammy.  This really has a lot of promise.



I would do cash only ...No Bitcoin!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Good to see you finally reaching out for help, Sammy.  This really has a lot of promise.



Perhaps I could get schooled by Tuna?





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 22, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps I could get schooled by Tuna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds fishy


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 22, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps I could get schooled by Tuna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look who put on his big boy pants today!


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 22, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps I could get schooled by Tuna?



It looks like we could all use some help in recognizing respectable zipper lines!


----------



## dlague (Feb 23, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Sel's on Sunday had some of the sweetest looking zipper lines I've seen this season.
> 
> Laughable?  If you say so...



I am not a very good bump skier, but like the challenge - those were not challenging.  Laughable because the sign makes it feel so threatening and they weren't.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 23, 2016)

Sel's Choice - this is what I experienced, you decide!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 23, 2016)

Other pcs from that day!

Lift lines for any bubble chair.


Packed powder but firm


Wild Thing


Punchline


Lower World Cup



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hammer (Feb 23, 2016)

That packed powder is really packed...but I guess anything white is good for this season.

As an intermediate I liked Okemo, although it seemed to lack in variety.  Just not worth dealing with the crowds though.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 23, 2016)

dlague said:


> Sel's Choice - this is what I experienced, you decide!
> 
> View attachment 19196
> 
> ...



My pic was from skiers left, top of the run.  The light is obviously flat, and the bumps don't stand out as well as they did in person.  They weren't huge man-eaters, but they were good size, they were fairly tight, and had great rhythm.  I'd take them every day.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Feb 23, 2016)

When it comes to bumps, no matter what the discussion, Savemeasammy should be listened to. One of the best zippers around. You'll be seeing his boys in big time mogul/freestyle competitions shortly.




Despite his horrible taste in beer he is a connoisseur amongst other things, such as moguls.  He complains about bumps so much if he says they are good, they must be terrific.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 24, 2016)

With this shitty no snow year..bump skiers gotta take what they can get. I remember a bunch of years ago on a good snow year Sels had some nice deep bumps that we lapped until we couldn't walk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 29, 2016)

Went there yesterday. Thought bumps would be soft but not so. More like slide hit bump turn - repeat. Lines were not like what you saw - almost ski on maybe 5 minute wait at most. strange my last skiing before I hit CO as well.


----------



## dlague (Feb 29, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Went there yesterday. Thought bumps would be soft but not so. More like slide hit bump turn - repeat. Lines were not like what you saw - almost ski on maybe 5 minute wait at most. strange my last skiing before I hit CO as well.



How funny!


----------

